# describe your first kiss. (How was it?)



## G girl (Apr 6, 2011)

Mine was just not upto it at all. I mean it was not even liplock, it was just a quick kiss on the lips.


Nothing special.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Strange as hell ha


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Search function.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f40/first-kiss-111402/

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/first-kiss-stories-69726/

I mean, come on.

EDIT: Oops, posted that exact thing on the first thread. Sigh.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Mine was a quick kiss on the lips as well


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

Yep, just a quick kiss. Had been in town all day with my girlfriend and I was about to get on the bus to go home and I said "Can I have a kiss?" and it was just a quick peck on the lips. I remember I couldn't stop smiling all the way home. I was 12.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Anyone else clang teeth? :hide


----------



## Nells (Dec 21, 2011)

Mine was at a disco and it was a once off and i sort of just ran off when it was done. I regret not talking to him. I talked to him for a bit but not enough, i just did..god i was so weird. I did this a lot just run off and missed opportunities because i was scared!


----------



## BobtheBest (Aug 27, 2011)

The best damn thing ever. It was a long make-out session.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, I had been at a party all day in an abandoned factory with about 30-40 other people, and during the course of the day, had picked up a girl (Literally picked up I mean, play fighting) in all the hustle and bustle.

I didn't know her; didn't even say anything to her, but we were throwing eachother eyes from then on. It just so happened that later on we were alone for a while in one of the run down rooms, and we were staring into eachothers eyes intently, before someone else came into the room, drunk of course, and interupted the whole thing. 

We went back to the main group (who had by this time moved into the lower floors). I sat on a wooden top with some others, and she came over and huddled up to me. We just talked for a while then untill everyone started leaving and things were fizzling out....

My friend at the time had taken an interest to another girl aswell (Who happened to be her sister), so we suggested they come into town later that night.

Fast forward to about 12am, and they arrived back after being at home for a while. Myself and this girl seperated from the group again (6 of us in total as more had come back with them), and walked around the empty streets for a while talking. 

She said she knew a quiet place, so away we went.
2am (Or around that time), sneaking into someones back yard and into a makeshift hut they had in their garden. We light a few candles and talked, cuddled etc, and then at some point we began staring into eachothers eyes again. With no interruptions this time, we eventually kissed and it was great 

and of course, we were all suppose to be staying at eachothers houses lol

... memories


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

^^^^^^ d'aaw

very first? ggeezzzz at a school disco when I was 10.... loud music, fairy bread and flashing lights... it didn't last long but long enough to remember xP I guess exciting.... is a good word.

First _real_ time was two years later at an end of school party during spin the bottle. Damn I can't remember how many elephants were counted but it was long enough for more "advanced" exploration lols! Two words: french and sloppy. :haha


----------



## Shygirl427 (May 25, 2008)

Awkward...


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> ^^^^^^ d'aaw


Aye 

Only thing is, its screwed me for life now.
I view cold, damp, run down places in the rain as romantic.
There's just something about cuddling up to someone and appreciating every bit of heat as the cold air brushes your face...

I HONESTLY would enjoy bringing someone to various abandoned and run down places to appreciate them. I just find something appealing about the overall look.

And I love the feeling of freedom I get from walking in the rain.

mmmmmmmmm, I should go hiking again soon...


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

My first kiss was awesome. Was candle lit.


----------



## clt851988 (Jun 9, 2011)

We were watching TV and he kissed my forehead so I then kissed his forehead. Not much longer we both looked at each other and kissed. It was quick but really nice.


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

My first real kiss was awesome, it was lasted quite long and felt sweet.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Terrible. This kid whom I wasn't interested in or attracted to whatsoever kissed me, and I let him because I didn't want to be mean...I ended up washing my mouth out with soap in one of the school bathrooms afterwards because I felt so guilty...good times lol


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Anyone else clang teeth? :hide


yeah, did that a little bit.



Emerald said:


> Awkward...


mine was awkward too. but still special because it was the first time. its ok to be awkward.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Imaginary.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

It was like in a movie it was.. wonderful. 

We were sitting on her sofa, she was lying on my thighs and I told her I wanted to kiss her, but the alcohol from my breath, she didn't like, because she had been sick from alcohol days earlier. 

Playfully, I told her "On top of that, you don't even want to kiss me!"

She then lifted her head and did. I was a bit took by surprise, but loved it.


----------



## jaymusic1992 (Dec 14, 2011)

super drunk lol


----------



## hobo10 (Apr 28, 2009)

Haha! My very first ever? It was pretty bad. I mean, it started off okay, but then he jammed his tongue in my mouth. And not in a slow, leading up to french kissing kind of way. He just jammed it in there! It was very bad. Haha!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't remember really.


----------



## Wall of Red (Jun 24, 2011)

I have only kissed an escort so I don't know if that counts? In any case it was earlier this year and she said I was a good kisser but I imagine she was just saying that seeing that I was paying for her time. I don't remember much about it now though even though it was only about 10 months ago as I have a bad memory for things like this.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The back of my hand isn't a very good kisser, unfortunately.

Oh, you mean kissing girls? :um

Other than on the cheek...nope.


----------



## SlipDaJab (Dec 27, 2011)

Mine was average..really is similar to kissing your hand unless you really like the person, thats what makes a kiss


----------



## intelligentsensory (Dec 19, 2011)

> I don't remember really.


 i guess it was a bad experience...which really means that you do remember... unless, kissing does not mean anything to you.


----------



## Josh90 (Aug 22, 2008)

BobtheSaint said:


> The best damn thing ever. It was a long make-out session.


Same, mine was a long drunken one, greatest time of my life.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

Like a few people here, it was horrible. Random guy in a dance club my first week of college tried to stick his tongue down my throat. Ugh.


----------



## Slytherclaw (Jul 16, 2011)

It was...fast. lol. I was like, whaaa? Is this really kissing?


----------



## AK32 (Sep 2, 2010)

Mine was a quick peck, and it was from a guy didn't really like at all.


----------



## Colton (Jun 27, 2011)

About 24 hours ago, I was at a party on a bed full of drunk kids, and I drunkenly kissed this hot strawberry blonde girl from my school. Although be fair, I'm not 100% it really happened.


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

NoIce said:


> Aye
> 
> Only thing is, its screwed me for life now.
> I view cold, damp, run down places in the rain as romantic.
> ...


that was a cool story, and taking women to abandoned warehouses is fine, the guys on crimewatch do it all the time


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

More awkward than a duck with two left feet.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I couldn't imagine it being more perfect than it was. Guess I lucked out.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

The circumstances were strange and a bit awkward, but the kiss itself wasn't. Memorable is the word, I guess.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It was in the girls toilets in secondary school, I'd had a major crush on her for about a month(my friend kindly arranged the whole thing, i was way too scurred) I didn't kno what I was doin haha, but I must've done somethin right because she asked me to go steady the same day, and we were together a whopping four and a half months!

Which is a long time when you're fourteen!


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

It was very romantic. We'd been IM-flirting for a few days, then I went over to his dorm room and we made out during Harold and Kumar Go To White Castle. I think I kind of just mostly lay there because I was a bit horrified by the whole thing. Not by him...I'd known him since high school and he was always very sweet. Not that it didn't feel good, because it did. I don't know what exactly, I'm a weirdo. Then I went to stats class while a bit in shock. Anyway, it went better the second time. And then I never kissed again.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

My first was awesome. It was the end of our first official date and I asked for a kiss. She hesitated a bit, but, we did it! Those few seconds of kissing was euphoric. I drove that night with the biggest, stupidest grin on my face.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

My first open-mouth kiss was nice. My first full-blown marathon make-out session was kinda gross though. I don't like using tongue much. Lots of saliva. It's kinda disgusting.

When you are horny sometimes you really don't care how nasty things can get though.


----------



## Cassandra D (Jan 2, 2012)

My first kiss ever was absolutely horrible. It was my freshman year of high school, and I'd never had a boy really express interest in me, until this one guy at school who I barely knew (I didn't even know his last name) wrote me a note asking me out. I wasn't really attracted to him, but I was really desperate for a boyfriend, so I said yes. The next day, he was talking to me in the gym, and suddenly kind of pinned me against the wall and kissed me. It wasn't romantic at all, especially since it wasn't really even consensual. I was so freaked out that I broke up with him, haha.

Unfortunately, my second kiss (with my first boyfriend of longer than 24 hours) wasn't much better...something about the way his lips looked as they came toward me reminded me of a strange looking sea creature.


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mine was at a club when I was sixteen. My parents were usually over protective of me, but my friends managed to take me to a club on "teen night". A girl came up to me and started dancing with me, we danced for a while and at a point she just turned around and kissed me. She then, led me to the back of the club, where she sat in my lap and then we made out for a while without ever exchanging names or really saying much of anything to each other. She even took my hand and put them on her breasts and let me touch her. One of her friends eventually came and got her because they had to leave for some reason, and I didn't kiss again until my freshman year of college.


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

i think I must have been 8 or 9. She was maybe a year or two younger. It was a warm, summer evening. I was lying on the grass, and she pinned me down, her hands holding down my outstretched arms down over my head and kneeling on my legs. She gave a cheeky smile, her hair haning over my face and blocking out a lot of the sun as if she'd locked us in somewhere together. And then leaned in and kissed me. Depsite all the things I've been through since, it's still maybe the most erotic moment of my life.


----------



## LittleSister (Jan 22, 2011)

Quick kiss on the lips of my neighbour when I was 7 or 8 years old... Under the tree's in my front yard. His name was simon. 

Always been curious about how he turned out.


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

My first kiss was when I was 10, and the neighbor boy for some reason just kissed me, and tried to stick his tongue in my mouth, but my mouth wasn't really open at all, so he just kinda licked it, and it was messy and weird and I didn't kiss anyone after that til I was 14 because I didn't want another kiss like that, lol.


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

InOHIO said:


> My first kiss was when I was 10, and the neighbor boy for some reason just kissed me, and tried to stick his tongue in my mouth, but my mouth wasn't really open at all, so he just kinda licked it, and it was messy and weird and I didn't kiss anyone after that til I was 14 because I didn't want another kiss like that, lol.


What, you don't want a tongue excavating your mouth? Weirdo!


----------



## InOHIO (Dec 29, 2011)

offbyone said:


> What, you don't want a tongue excavating your mouth? Weirdo!


Hahah, not when I was 10, and not even now really! I have never been much of a tongue in my mouth kinda gal, lol.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

My first memories of kissing on the lips were from my grandmother when I was 7 years old. Yuck! It was obviously for her benefit, not mine. She needed a shave too!


----------



## Kenny57028 (Dec 15, 2011)

I was walking with a girl home from school and she gave me a kiss when we got to my house.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

My first memories of kissing was when I was 5. We were in his closet hiding from his little brother. I didn't like it.


----------



## mavewilliams (Jan 4, 2012)

I honestly don't remember my first kiss I was too young and its all a blur, but the kiss I consider my first was amazing. It was after a first date. I was very nervous and I'm surer she could tell but she kissed me anyway. Needless to say I was smiling for an entire week.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

I don't remember too much about the kiss itself, because I was really nervous, but it was with my first gf at 15. She wanted me to kiss her a few days earlier but, being the nervous/scared wreck that I am, I tried to avoid it for as long as I could. It was a simple lips kiss. Don't remember how long we kissed, though.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

.


----------



## mreynolds102787 (Feb 4, 2011)

I was 10 and my "boyfriend" ( who was a month older) and I were sitting on a red wagon in his backyard... for a couple months he kept asking if I was "ready" yet to try it. Finally one day I agreed. I thought it was gross and felt like a slug in my mouth and "broke up" with him a couple days later... :-/


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

It was 5 years ago.

I was 22.

It was...


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Nothing special..no liplock..was terrible..n pukish


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

*Reads all the threads*
Ahhhhhh most of these stories are so kawaii.

Im jealous.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

It was amazing!

Then I woke up.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

It was not that good but not terrible. I do have some memories of awesome kisses but the first one wasn't anything magical.


----------



## J87R (Dec 20, 2011)

My first kiss? Horrible...he clashed his teeth with mines.


----------



## PaysageDHiver (Jun 18, 2011)

I was 17 and she was 15. At her house out in the boonies, no one else home. We made out for a long time in her bed. It was nice.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I remember it was at a high school football game... I was hanging out with this girl and her bf... and I saw this cute Hispanic looking guy... he was about 5' tall (same as me) and he had on this leather jacket that made him look Fonz type kool... but not lame. His hair was slicked back (oh this was 1980, not the '50s lol)... he noticed me looking at him and walked over and said, "what's up?" and I said, "not much," and we made a little small talk. He wasn't from around there but had been sent to visit his mom and step-dad... he was 3 years older than me - I was 15 and he was almost 18. After an hour walking around we sneaked under the bleachers and he kissed me. I was surprised... but pretty happy because it was dangerous feeling and sneaky and exciting and he was a good kisser and didn't pressure me for anything other than kissing. I never saw him again after that cuz he went back to his dads that next weekend. It was a good first kiss and I still smile when I think of it.


----------



## IHugZombles (Dec 17, 2011)

I haven't had mine yet. :3


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I was once a frog and I was turned into a prince. This pretty much sums it up.


----------



## ProgMetalGamer2112 (Dec 1, 2011)

Mine was very weird... So I was dating my first girlfriend for 7 1/2 weeks when it happened. I was always extremely nervous. To even talk or be close to her was really difficult for me. One time she and a couple of her friends took me with them to this families' Super Bowl Party. We spend most of the night just talking and stuff, and hanging around. Later that night, her friend tells me to kiss her. I just sit there stiff and nervous, no response. So then they take me outside and talk to me, try to help, but still I feel nervous. So eventually I go back inside, they tell me to do it. She's sitting on the couch. I stand for a moment, still feeling nervous to even do it. I get down on my knees slowly. After being stiff for another 10 seconds. I reach my arms out to hug her. We hug, and then I turn my face towards her lips, close my eyes and I touch my mouth against hers. It probably lasted 0.1 seconds that our mouths were touching (during the whole relationship thereafter, we always kissed like that. Never had long passionate kisses. And we only kissed as a greeting (sometimes we didn't kiss at all)). After it happened, we just kinda looked at each other awkwardly. Her friends were at us the whole time, and I think there were even two 10-11 year old kids watching it too. Yeah, so, it was weird and awkward. And yet still, our relationship remained stiff and awkward for the rest of the time we dated.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Magical at the time, but oh so gross now I think about it. The guy was so unworthy for it! Yuck!


----------



## Nathan Talli (Dec 13, 2010)

Awkward and at the mall.


----------



## Jamovik (Oct 13, 2011)

Nothing special, but I don't regret it. The girl was a good friend of mine


----------



## TheCynicalEye (Sep 7, 2011)

Very sudden, unexpected, a bit awkward, and a long time ago. Haven't had anything like it since.


----------



## LeftyFretz (Feb 12, 2011)

Teeth clunked. While ago.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

depressed reading this thread :sigh


----------



## GenoWhirl (Apr 16, 2011)

Ape in space said:


> depressed reading this thread :sigh


Same here an experience thats just a fantasy to me, never experienced before and likely to never know what it's like. :rain


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I was wasted and so was she, and we made out for hours. It was cool I guess? lol


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

he was much more experienced than i, and he shoved his tongue in my mouth and i pretty much banged my head on the wall (yet he kept on making out). he was an ***.


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures (Nov 24, 2011)

Was drunk and high at a park with a guy I'd known a few hours, waiting for our friends to come back from buying drugs. But it was actually ok.


----------



## Subwolf (Feb 1, 2012)

I have never kissed anyone.:blush


----------



## JadedAm (Dec 28, 2011)

It was weird. I enjoyed it though.


----------



## AmeriSwede (Jan 24, 2012)

Subwolf said:


> I have never kissed anyone.:blush


That makes two of us, man.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

It was great...took my car (when I wasn't supposed to) to the neighborhood bowling alley, met a girl I was being set up with, and kissed her goodbye leaning up against my car. One of those times I'll never forget.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

First time with a girl: drunk, lasted about a second.
With a guy: He just went for it and I didn't kiss back at all.


----------



## Hannarinoe (Feb 12, 2012)

I was 9 year olds, the boy was my neighbor and he told me he wanted to try kissing like people do when they get married so I said sure. Our lips touched, but not after jamming our noses together, we didnt know you had to turn your head.:lol


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

As a lot of people said, and as I was thinking when I read the title before clicking on it, it was weird XD. We were in college and he just asked me out. We then decided to go for a walk, close to where he lived but I wasn't quite ready to go there yet. It was raining and we decided to seek shelter under a bus stop for a while. It was weird, I didn't have a clue what I was doing. It's a fond memory though at least ^^


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Hannarinoe said:


> I was 9 year olds, the boy was my neighbor and he told me he wanted to try kissing like people do when they get married so I said sure. Our lips touched, but not after jamming our noses together, we didnt know you had to turn your head.:lol


Haha that is too cute.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Nekomata said:


> As a lot of people said, and as I was thinking when I read the title before *licking* on it, it was weird XD.


freudian slip? lol


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Said to him "I don't like kissing." (I was scared that I would be a really bad kisser)
He said:"sure you do. You love kissing."
He leaned in and kissed me softly at first and then kissed me harder. He wanted a repeat of that, but I couldn't do it because I was too nervous to think about what I was doing. It was weird.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

My first kiss was with an Italian guy....we went back to his apartment after the crappy date and were on the couch, and he did the classic grab my hand move...I think I was so nervous I was laughing the whole time...It was wet and hot and kind of messy...hot breathe, wet lips, that's really all I can remember..almost like a feeling of suffocation . . .(well that's how I feel about making out in general, it's very unpleasant)


----------



## nikki1995 (Feb 14, 2012)

i wish i cud say i had mine but no...


----------



## Paradoxic (Feb 5, 2012)

we were both extremely drunk and it was sloppy lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Wow. So many posters don't like kissing, especially women.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

blue the puppy said:


> freudian slip? lol


Ha wow, great example of that.


----------



## brothersport (Dec 3, 2011)

Mine was terrible, and awkward.I wish it was quick and simple peck, but he tried to boderline make out with me. I didn't like it.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

blue the puppy said:


> freudian slip? lol


LOL! *dies* xD. Damn it....

*corrects it before anyone else notices* ><


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Well, I was 4, so I think if you can't remember it it doesn't count.


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmmm. Totally missed his lips the first time I tried... But then we kissed for real for a good 20 seconds  (I had my eyes open the whole time, which made me feel a bit weird XD) It was very nice :3 at a concert, too.


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

I didn't really remember it too much because my heart was racing too much. it was 5 seconds thats it


----------



## Jeffrey91 (Dec 22, 2011)

First kiss was on a bus, and I made a move on her. I asked her if i could kiss her and she said yes lol. At first I pecked at her lips, but then she took over and put her tongue into mine lol, and we made out almost every minute. Best feeling in the world lol!


----------



## Nathanst (Dec 19, 2011)

Amazing. This incredibly pretty girl who I liked beyond comprehension made out with me for about 15 minutes. We were sitting together alone in a park very late, cuddled up next to eachother, we stared into each others eyes and moved in. It was beautiful.

But it also makes me really sad, because that was over a year ago, and I've only had a couple of kisses since then, but none will compare to that. It's a good sort of sadness though.


----------



## dkriot (Dec 12, 2011)

The first time I ever smoked pot, first kiss and lost my virginity with the same person all in the same night. It was crazy for sure. Man I can't believe that was 10 years ago. Time flies.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It was on the way to a U2 concert.

She saw Bono.
I got mono.
End of story.

*and if you really believed that, you're nuts. I am still waiting. I wonder if the first kiss would still affect me like it would if I was a teen.


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

It was awkward, but really nice. We were cuddling in a practice room at school and I really wanted to kiss him, so I guess I asked if we could then, and he said something like "I didn't know you wanted to do it here" and then he asked if he could kiss me, and I just looked into his eyes for a good ten seconds and nodded. The actual kissing was weird and not what I expected, but I've gotten a lot more comfortable with it since then and I really enjoy it now! The first one happened about a month ago.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

It was strangely good. Even though I didn't really want to be kissing the gal I was kissing. I was like, I could get used to this...just not with you.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> It was on the way to a U2 concert.
> 
> She saw Bono.
> I got mono.
> ...


I actually got mono from my second kiss :lol. It was worth it though :yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> I actually got mono from my second kiss :lol. It was worth it though :yes.


How long did you have mono?


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> How long did you have mono?


Man, waaay too long. What happened was, I was at a friend's house and he noticed my eyes were yellow :sus. Anyway, when I went to the hospital, I was told to be on bed rest for a month...So I had it for a while.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> Man, waaay too long. What happened was, I was at a friend's house and he noticed my eyes were yellow :sus. Anyway, when I went to the hospital, I was told to be on bed rest for a month...So I had it for a while.


I had to read up on what it is ... Epstein-Barr Virus. Jaundice and fatigue are a couple of the symptoms. I thought there was a medication for it, but since it is a virus (there is even a version of herpes!), there is no cure and you have to wait it out through rest.

The Wikipedia page said it could come back in some cases! :afr.


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

millenniumman75 said:


> I had to read up on what it is ... Epstein-Barr Virus. Jaundice and fatigue are a couple of the symptoms. I thought there was a medication for it, but since it is a virus (there is even a version of herpes!), there is no cure and you have to wait it out through rest.
> 
> The Wikipedia page said it could come back in some cases! :afr.


Yeah, some people get mono more than once. I haven't, and believe me, I've pushed myself harder than anyone ever should. Basically the treatment is a boatload of Prednisone, from what I remember. Your liver swells, giving you hepatitis, which really only means "enlarged liver," and doesn't have anything to do with Hep A, B, or C. I remember my bilirubin count was supposed to be like 500, and mine was 700,000 or something.


----------



## Stanley Joe (Dec 24, 2011)

She surprised me late oe night and planted one on. Didnt know she cared and i wasnt expecting it. Was kinda akward at first. But it was one of the best feelings ever. Heavenly. She then kissed my neck and left visible hickeys. Was kinda embarasing to walk around school the next day with that, but also something to be kind of proud about. Ahhh...those were the days...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

sanspants08 said:


> Yeah, some people get mono more than once. I haven't, and believe me, I've pushed myself harder than anyone ever should. Basically the treatment is a boatload of Prednisone, from what I remember. Your liver swells, giving you hepatitis, which really only means "enlarged liver," and doesn't have anything to do with Hep A, B, or C. I remember my bilirubin count was supposed to be like 500, and mine was 700,000 or something.


Yes - hepatitis is different than mono - that needs to be empahsized or somebody out there is going to have a panic attack from hypochondriasis. :afr :lol

I will have to look up Prednisone - it sounds like cortisone, so it could be a steroid. For the liver issues, it would be understandable. I am not a doctor, though. :lol

Does the doctor still have to check that?


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

I was 6 and it was during lunch in the school cafeteria! A boy who had a crush on me kissed me. I'm not sure if that counts. I haven't kissed anyone else.


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

I was 18 (yeah I know, LATE bloomer much) and it was outside a bar after a uni party. It was amazing. We weren't drunk so it wasn't a sloppy mess. The dude was pretty damn good at it. Too bad I never got coffee with him like I promised. =[

Kissing's all good until oral herpes.


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

It sucked, the guy (whos a creeper in my opinion) just pecked me. I didn't even like him. The first kid I kissed whom i liked, was better, no tongue. Though when we did have our first deep kiss, it was pretty bad. Ohwell xD


----------



## Attica! Attica! (Oct 8, 2008)

It was drunk, so drunk


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

never had one.


----------



## NotRealName (Feb 28, 2010)

Well drunk it was a sloppy mess.

Though we had an opportunity to kiss again sober. It was alright.


----------



## wheretocop (Feb 18, 2012)

I was really nervous. We were in her bed a couple hours after the new year kissing making out and I was shaking. Not cool, but she thought it was cute and kept wanting me to keep kissing her. Her friend was also in the room playing video games on a chair in the corner. Awkwardness for EVERYONE!


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It felt like the back of my hand.

Oh wait...it was.


----------



## redskinsfan17 (Feb 9, 2012)

My first kiss was in third grade. I had a major crush on this boy in my class. He knew I thought he was cute and on the playground that day one of my friends ran up to me and said when they were by the soccer field they heard him saying something about me to one of his friends. She told me to come on because it was a good thing he said. So i did and he was kicking the ball with one of his friends and he walked over to me. He told me I was cute and pecked me on the lips. Haha looking back on it now it seems adorable but it was really awkward. This girl who I hated had a crush on him too and watched him kiss me and told the teacher on playground duty, and since PDA isn't allowed they called our parents and mine took away my Tamagotchis.  
He and I eventually dated from the middle of fifth grade to the October of seventh grade when I moved. I was devastated and we kept in touch for a few months but I haven't heard from him in about two years. The last time I talked to him it was because he called me over the summer between 8th and 9th grade and we caught up and he told me he still loved me and missed me and stuff. It makes me sad to think about what we had but hey, life goes on and I was young. I don't regret my first kiss though.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I really don't care to remember my first kiss since it had a terrible outcome. 
I remember I had to read Great Expectations for class. 

Let's fast forward 5 years later. The furnace room. He was a good kisser alright. Turned out to be a real jerk in the end. 

Fast forward five years. It was in my parents kitchen. 

Fast forward five years. Oh well! It's been almost 7 years.


----------



## Catnap (Dec 5, 2011)

We were both sitting side by side, in the stairwell of his apartment building, gazing down the steps and talking. I was 19, he was 21, neither of us had been in a relationship before (or kissed anyone before), so it was all new. He was really shy and looking down/away a lot as he was talking, because he kept blushing. I thought it was really cute and in a brave moment, I leaned towards him and kissed him on the mouth. He was quiet and still for a moment like he had a shock, then he asked me if I could do that again. We both started laughing and I kissed him again, after which we held onto each other for a good long while, like we never wanted to let go. It's one of my good memories from that relationship.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Wet and sloppy.


----------



## Tristeza (Aug 22, 2010)

Mine was a week ago, and it was wonderful. Me and my girlfriend were talking and we hit an awkward silence. I mentioned she could help me a little with my shyness, and she asked if I could convince her she should "untie" my tongue. So, in a rare moment of courage, I kissed her cheek and then French kissed her


----------



## crookedsmile (Dec 29, 2011)

I think I was about seven and I just remember it being wet. :um


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

french guy he was like 6 years older, but hot. We french kissed lmao well he taught me how to anyway haha


----------



## MaskOfSanity (Feb 16, 2012)

At a party, drinking liquor. One of the first times I ever got drunk. Sitting in a circle with 2 girls and another guy. The two girls started french kissing in a way I'd never seen before, with mouths open and both of their tongues clearly visible. One of them asked me to kiss her because "it wud b fuuuun"... I hesitated, and she just kind of grabbed the back of my head and went for it. Next thing I know the other girl joins and the image of this will never leave my mind. I wasn't sure who I was kissing but I wasn't too worried about it. It was a triangle of weirdness.

A few minutes later, the girls offered to make out with each other for us to watch if I would kiss the other guy. In our drunken state, we obliged. He tasted like an ashtray and it was at this moment that I knew for sure that I was not interested in dudes. :blank


----------



## Celestial Rhapsody (Feb 28, 2012)

My first kiss was when I was nine. He was my best friend and we decided to play a game - Beauty & the Beast reenactment game  Came to the part where they kiss and we did. It was exciting and sweet even though we were both too young to understand why adults did the things they did. It was a good first kiss.


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Technically I was like 3 years old, I have a photo of it, but I don't remember it. 

After that it was a girl I dated 3 years ago, so I was 27. It wasn't that great because I wasn't feeling it with her, but I was confused at the time. We stopped dating and remained acquaintances.


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

My pillow was disgusted by my actions.


----------



## LWR (Feb 27, 2012)

myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy first kiss waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas.......dont remember


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

man it was awesome ! :banana it was me and my gf and she was laying in her bed she just woke up and we both had the look in our eyes like we wanted it so i got on top of her and started kissing her i was like 10 it felt like heaven


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

weird. there was like 10 other people watching. as in like not even 3ft away watching every detail and screaming ooooooh!! ooooooooh! ethnic kiss from family guy episode.


----------



## gusstaf (Jan 1, 2012)

komorikun said:


> Wow. So many posters don't like kissing, especially women.


I don't think it is posters hating kissing in general...they just had awful first kiss experiences. It's pretty typical for first kisses to suck. (pun intended)


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never been kissed (unless you want to count the pecks I've had on the head/cheek from family members lol) Reading this post I realise just HOW distinctively odd I am. I have ascertained that I must have a plague that keeps people well away from me.


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

My first kiss was with a gal on here  It was super friggin awesomeness


----------



## Rainbowmuffin (Sep 15, 2011)

Wacky Wednesdays said:


> *I was 18 (yeah I know, LATE bloomer much)* and it was outside a bar after a uni party. It was amazing. We weren't drunk so it wasn't a sloppy mess. The dude was pretty damn good at it. Too bad I never got coffee with him like I promised. =[
> 
> Kissing's all good until oral herpes.


Whoa, you think 18 is late to be having your first kiss, i'm nearly thirty and have never been kissed......I think i'll crawl back into my hole now!


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Um, I was 5. -.- The cutest boy in kindergarten convinced me to make out with him during nap time. It was nice...


----------



## DAM71392 (Jan 28, 2012)

Jenikyula gone mad said:


> Um, I was 5. -.- The cutest boy in kindergarten convinced me to make out with him during nap time. It was nice...


lol :mushy


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Just last year. It was "meh".


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

Rainbowmuffin said:


> Whoa, you think 18 is late to be having your first kiss, i'm nearly thirty and have never been kissed......I think i'll crawl back into my hole now!


Feel better, it could be worse..


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

WintersTale said:


> It felt like the back of my hand.
> 
> Oh wait...it was.


Lol!


----------



## Tony99 (Jul 27, 2008)

First peck was spin the bottle. It was meh.

First make out was truth or dare. Also meh.


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Over-rated.


----------



## factmonger (Aug 4, 2010)

Gross.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Neutrino said:


> Hmmm. Totally missed his lips the first time I tried... But then we kissed for real for a good 20 seconds  (I had my eyes open the whole time, which made me feel a bit weird XD) It was very nice :3 at a concert, too.


That. (Minus the missing and eyes opened. Gosh she's so weird :b )


----------



## emilygiselle (Mar 8, 2012)

A total surprise! He was just leaving my house after spending the day hanging out with me and we had gotten very cozy together and eventually he asked me out, to which I said yes! He was walking out the door and I pulled him back to give him a peck on the cheek and said goodnight, and when I pulled away he pulled me back into an actual kiss. It was great! I couldn't think straight after that.


----------



## 213 (Mar 15, 2012)

mine was with my girl friend. drunk as hell.


----------



## gentleman caller (Feb 22, 2012)

I was 14 and a freshman in high school. I just smoked weed for the first time, she started to make out with me and ended up biting my tongue. They said love hurts and I guess they were right.


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

First kiss (with a guy) horrible and awkward! Wasn't into it at all.


----------



## Dan iel (Feb 13, 2011)

Was nice, very exciting. Not a fan of lip gloss.


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

Middle of the road in the middle of the night, I think I was being walked home.. not even sure :sus Ive blocked a lot of my past out, soo details really aren't that clear.. don't think was anything special though


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

I was sooo young. It was so sloppy. loool. We went in like a couple of horny *** teenagers, was hilarious.


----------



## CheesePlease (Feb 12, 2012)

Just a quick kiss on the lips. I think my friend's grandmother walked in right when it happened though lol.


----------



## downpour (Mar 19, 2012)

Awful. I did not want this boy to kiss me so I walked away from him, but he grabbed me and our teeth clacked together horribly.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

My first kiss was back in high school.. Wasn't ready at all ...we tounge kissed and everythaang! :|


----------



## shyguyy (Mar 1, 2012)

downpour said:


> Awful. I did not want this boy to kiss me so I walked away from him, but he grabbed me and our teeth clacked together horribly.


----------



## motherof3 (Feb 23, 2012)

7 and it was my brothers friend, he used to kiss me whenever my brother would leave the room, lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Wet and sloppy.


----------

